# my new mice



## lillymay (Nov 2, 2011)

hi everyone, got my 3 new ladys today only pets, but im im love there so cute, id love to put some pics up but i dont know how, any advice would be great. cheers


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You need to sign up with a photo hosting site like Image Shack or Photobucket. Just set up an account (it's free, but you may be subjected to ads unless you have an ad blockiing utility) Choose the URL for posting to forums, and you're in business!


----------



## lillymay (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for the info, will get onto it


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You can also upload to facebook, and select pictures from there. You right click the picture, select "View image info," copy the highlighted section. Then come back here to the post you want it in, select the "IMG" button, and paste into the center of it. Presto chango picture!


----------

